# Right Here, Right Now!



## MAC_Whore (Apr 19, 2006)

.
......
.


----------



## roxybc (Apr 19, 2006)

Good luck with everything!  I used to follow the Body for Life plan as well.  It worked great.  The tips and recipies are awsome.  I got in the best shape of my life ever when I fif it, so starting May 1st I'm going to be following it again! Congrats with your progress so far!!!


----------



## Wattage (Apr 19, 2006)

MAC Whore! This is so exciting! Isn't it awesome how those first pounds just seem to disappear when you have been sedentary for some time!?

Thank you so much for posting this. Throughout my degree, I have learned many of the things you noted above. Most importantly is the notion of lifestyle and health over dieting and losing weight. Because I am in such a image sensititve field, I also learn so much about the physiology and psychology of disordered eating (we call it Ed, kinda like it's a person...). The statistics of those who develop a disordered eating pattern and have also previously "dieted" are staggering. I won't get into the nitty gritty of it but focusing on "being on a diet" and "getting skinny" are unhealthy focal points and can often lead to trouble. I really appreciate your firsthand contribution to this topic. 

Thank you for bringing up the point of not beating yourself up over slipping. It is so common for those in a weight loss stuggle to throw in the towel  when they have one slip-up. The truth of the matter is everyone slips up; life is all about slipping up, it's just how you handle it. Making a concious effort to eat more veggies the next day when you indulged in too many chips (my TOTAL biggest slip up!) is a good place to start. It's really the little things that add up and make the difference.

I look forward to hearing of your success (and even some stumbling blocks along the way) in your journey. I also look forward to many more of your wonderful contributions to our forum


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 20, 2006)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_Good luck with everything!  I used to follow the Body for Life plan as well.  It worked great.  The tips and recipies are awsome.  I got in the best shape of my life ever when I fif it, so starting May 1st I'm going to be following it again! Congrats with your progress so far!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks Roxy!  BFL is amazing!  I am excited that you are starting on May 1st!  Well done!  Keep me informed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_MAC Whore! This is so exciting! Isn't it awesome how those first pounds just seem to disappear when you have been sedentary for some time!?

Thank you so much for posting this. Throughout my degree, I have learned many of the things you noted above. Most importantly is the notion of lifestyle and health over dieting and losing weight. Because I am in such a image sensititve field, I also learn so much about the physiology and psychology of disordered eating (we call it Ed, kinda like it's a person...). The statistics of those who develop a disordered eating pattern and have also previously "dieted" are staggering. I won't get into the nitty gritty of it but focusing on "being on a diet" and "getting skinny" are unhealthy focal points and can often lead to trouble. I really appreciate your firsthand contribution to this topic. 

Thank you for bringing up the point of not beating yourself up over slipping. It is so common for those in a weight loss stuggle to throw in the towel  when they have one slip-up. The truth of the matter is everyone slips up; life is all about slipping up, it's just how you handle it. Making a concious effort to eat more veggies the next day when you indulged in too many chips (my TOTAL biggest slip up!) is a good place to start. It's really the little things that add up and make the difference.

I look forward to hearing of your success (and even some stumbling blocks along the way) in your journey. I also look forward to many more of your wonderful contributions to our forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for your encouragement, Wattage!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is nice to see that Specktra has such a well-qualifed mod for us!  We will pick your brains for advice!  Oh, and you can count on many more posts about the peaks and valleys of my journey (hopefully more so of the peaks)!  Thanks again. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_Good Luck!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 28, 2006)

*Week 4*

Ok, so week #4...

I am still going strong.  I have now lost 17 lbs.  I have been sticking to my workout schedule.  My eating has been great, as in really healthy and consistent.  I am really starting to enjoy it all.  I have started to vary my workouts with diff lifting exercises and diff cardio.  

I have been good at pushing myself to improve a bit each week.  Yesterday I ran 8.2 miles.  Niiiice.  

I am currently working on a few things:

-Getting into the zen of the workout.  Just focusing on it and not other crap currently cluttering my mind. 
-Getting some better music!  Man, I am so sick of what I have on rotation at the moment.  Utter crap!
-Pick up a few more ab exercises.  Most of mine focus on upper and I need some moves for the lower.      Suggestions, anyone? 
-Keep bumping up the weights.  One example: I used to be able to curl 27.5 lbs (single arm with dumbell).  I would like to get there again, if not do better.  Currently, I am at 17.5

So, all in all, its good.  I have so much more energy.  Less softy bits, more curve, more muscle.  Yeeeeyah!


----------



## Wattage (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow - this sounds awesome! I am so excited for you!

Running 8.2 miles is a huge accomplishment! Congrats! You should be so proud of yourself.

I am glad to hear you are focusing on the "zen" of the workout - what we often also call the flow. Just as a side note in case you're interested, this attainment of flow is researched often and is associated with recovery from stress, happiness in other areas of life and a shift to more activity in the right lobe of the cerebral cortex. This shift is believed to be very beneficial in obtaining balance in one's life. That's so awesome that you have been able to achieve this - paired with 17lbs lost - you must feel like a star!! 

With the abdominals, it is important to focus on all abdominal groups to really see everything come together. Because it's hard to give specific instructions on the net, I recommend picking up a copy of Shape magazine or going to their website (shape.com). Shape does an awesome job of showing you what muscles you are working and also demonstrating the exercise with photos of a real person. You can also just google "lower abdominal exercises" or just abdominal exercises. There are a wealth of resources out there that provide good ideas on how to work your midsection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so proud of you!! Keep up the amazing work and please continue to keep us in the loop!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 28, 2006)

I posted a pic before about those lower transverse abdominis muscles, but I'll repost it here for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









That'll target those muscles really well as well as hey, strengthen your shoulders a bit at the same time, no?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks, Wattage!  Your encouragement and knowledge is really appreciated!  So the "zen" has a name, huh?  Go with the flow.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will definitely check out Shape mag and their site.  

Thanks, Shimmer!  I am sitting on a swiss ball at the moment.  I think your suggestion would put it to better use. LOL!  I can see how that exercise would really be effective.  I will try that tomorrow.  Thanks, hon!

Oh, and update:  I just got back from the gym and my bicep curls no longer top out at 17.5.  It's 20 baby!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 1, 2006)

*Healthy Eating*

OK, so I feel that I have been doing pretty well with my eating, but still have some questions.  Here is a snapshot of a one day's meals, for example: 

7:00-Breakfast-One carb, one protein:  1/2 cup of low-fat cottage cheese with strawberries and 1 equal.  2 glasses of water.  One cup of coffee w/ 1 equal, one tablespoon of cream.  Yes, I could use half and half or non-fat creamer, but this is one area where I just can't be flexible.  Plus, for the calories I burn in a day, if this tablespoon of cream is my biggest sin, I can live with it. 

9:30-Snack-Protein Bar or Shake: I use Myoplex Lite shakes and Bars. 1 glass of water

12:00-Lunch-One carb, one protein, one veggie: Salad with low-fat dressing, slice of lean turkey, and a low-fat yogurt smoothie.  2 glasses of water. 

3:00-Snack: Protein bar or shake. 1 glass of water.

6:00-Dinner: One carb, one protein and one veggie-Skinless chicken breast with Salsa, string beans with tomatoes and and apple. 2 glasses of water

8:30-Snack: Protein bar or shake. 1 glass of water.  I don't eat my last bar past 9:00pm.

So, that is a day.  I am consuming about 1200-1500 calories per day.  I keep this schedule Monday-Saturday.  Sunday is my "Free Day". On Sunday, I don't work out and eat what I want.  As the weeks have passed, I get less "naughty" on my free day.  I just feel like crap when I eat unhealthy food now!  Utterly bloated and lazy!  But, it does kill my cravings, so it is a necessary evil.  Last Sunday's gut bombs were pancakes for breakfast, a coke and hot dog for late lunch/dinner.  Yeah, weird combo, but that is what I was craving.  I am gradually loosing my taste for those things though.  The coke and hot dog just didn't taste as good as I thought they would.  Just made me ask myself if it was worth it.

Hey Wattage, I have a question about calories.  At they gym, I am burning about 800-1200 calories per day, mon-sat.  I still have a good amout of weight that I want to loose, so I am nowhere near my goal weight.  Am I cutting myself short on calories?  I know that if you eat too little, you can cut down your ability to gain muscle, but I still have a good amount of fat in reserves, so should I worry?  BTW: I am loosing 2-3lbs per week.  I look forward to your advice.  

Shimmer-That ab exercise is amazing!  I showed my husband as well.  He is in amazing shape.  He tried it and said, "Damn, you feel that."

That's all for now!


----------



## Shimmer (May 1, 2006)

2/3 lbs a week is healthy, so you SHOULD be doing okay there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  DEFINITELY do NOT go any lower than 1200 calories though. That would be a huge nono 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That exercise is something I do three times a week but it makes a HUGE difference. I try to give myself time to rest/heal from it by skipping a day.

I want a weighted medicine ball for this:









I love this exercise, I have a bubble butt anyway and this just keeps it firm and then some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





If your husband feels adventurous, give him a go at this one


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 2, 2006)

*WEEK 5-I'm sick! *

I guess I'll be taking a little break from the gym.  I rarely get sick, but yesterday I got it good.  Achey, tired, congested, hot then cold then hot, and my throat feels like I am swallowing flaming, rusty razor blades.  

So, this is my first slip.  Yesterday, when I first got sick, I needed a bit of comfort food, that led to a bowl of mashed potatoes.  Today, I chose a somewhat healthier comfort food: a california roll and shitake soup.  Better on the carbs, but through the roof in sodium.  

I do feel a little better today.  I am just frustrated.  I want to get better so I can keep up my routine.  I am worried about getting derailed from my progress.   Waa waa, overall, I am just having a pity party. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, off to bed.  The Nyquil is a callin'.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 4, 2006)

Don't think of it as a slip. It's not like you feel 100% fine and just don't feel like going to the gym. You ar sick, and it's not good to over exert yourself. When I first started working out, there were many times I canceled workouts b/c I wasn't feeling well. I think if I would've worked out when I felt bad it would've made me hate exercising. So take time to get better. Don't worry about missing a few days or a week, as long as you get back on track when you feel better and stay consistent for the most part then you'll meet your goal!!
Feel better!


----------



## Wattage (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_ Hey Wattage, I have a question about calories.  At they gym, I am burning about 800-1200 calories per day, mon-sat.  I still have a good amout of weight that I want to loose, so I am nowhere near my goal weight.  Am I cutting myself short on calories?  I know that if you eat too little, you can cut down your ability to gain muscle, but I still have a good amount of fat in reserves, so should I worry?  BTW: I am loosing 2-3lbs per week.  I look forward to your advice._

 
Hi MW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The amount of weight you are losing per week signals that you are eating and exercising within a healthy range. Any more or less could signal a need to review your habits. I think everything looks great!

You shouldn't have to worry about any loss in muscle mass due to low caloric intake. Fat is the first tissue that the body will convert to energy, as it is the most readily available and easy to convert. Make sure you are getting enough protein to help assist in muscle healing and building now that you are doing weight training (aim for 30g or over daily, coming from lean sources). 

Keep in mind that as you lose weight, you will most likely require a review of your fitness routine and eating habits. As you become fitter and focus more time on your workouts, you will want to look at what types of foods you are eating, namely carbohydrates, as you seem to be doing a lot of distance running.

If you are burning that many calories in a workout, I recommend staying in at least the 1500 range daily for calories. In addition to these burned calories, everyone has a basal metabolic rate - the amount of calories your bdoy burns in a day doing nothing but keeping you alive. The formulas to calculate BMR can be found easily in exercise manuals or from reliable internet sources. You may want to look at these if you would like a more accurate description of caloric intake and expenditure.

I hope this helps! Please keep us posted!


----------



## Wattage (May 5, 2006)

Aww.. I just read that you are sick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hang in there, give yourself time to heal properly. Lots of fluids! Focus on getting better. Don't think of this as a slip at all. Your body is telling you it needs a rest.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 10, 2006)

*Still Sick!!!!*

Man!  I think I have had the bubonic plague!  Ugh! I have had this crud since last monday, 01 May!  I never get sick, so I guess I was due.  Well, good news is that it has run its course from absolute misery phase to stuffy-congested phase to coughing phase to the last and ever-so-annoying dry cough-slight congestion phase.  Yesterday, the annoying dry cough actually gave me a headache.  I just have to let this run its course.  It never justifed a doc visit.  I didn't want to waste 1 hour of our time to hear my doc say, "Yeah, you have a cold.  Drink lots of fluids and get some rest."  Good news is, I really think that tomorrow is the day I can get back into the gym.  The plan is to do 5 min warm up, 30 min cardio at a heart rate that is cardio-beneficial, but not my max, then 5 min cool down.  I want to take it a bit easy my first day back.  I know my body isn't ready to "gun it" yet.  I don't want to need the crash cart when I am done.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I miss the feelings of accomplishment from a day's workout.  I have been pretty good with my eating.  I had two slip-ups early on (see post #12, I believe it is).  I tried to eat 5-6 small meals a day, but some days it was more like 4 (you just don't feel like eating that often when you are sick).  I also miss something that I don't exactly know how to describe other than the "tightness".  Sounds painful, but its not! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am talking about the fact that I felt less bloated when I worked out regularly. My stomach felt flatter, almost tight, despite not being at my goal-range of weight/body fat.

Well, enough of my whiney musings!  I am off to take some Robitussin.  MMMMMM.  Send me good vibes so I can get into the gym tomorrow!  I will have to wipe the dust off my gym card.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 13, 2006)

Hey!  I'm still alive!  I am finally over my plague.  After literally being sick for a week and a half, I am back to being healthy and ready to roll.  I still have yet to get back to normal speed in the gym, as the last half of last week was spent preparing for a job interview.  I focused a bit more on the interview than pushing my workouts.   Good news is, I got it!  I am really excited.  Landing this job was really a HUGE step for me.  It is a leaps-and-bounds advancement over my previous position.

I live only 15 minutes away from my new job.  I only have to take two roads to get there.  Here is the great part, right were I turn from the first road to the second, right smack in the middle of my "commute", is my gym!  Is that a sign, or what? Every night I can hit the gym before I go home!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That will definitely be the new goal: Adjusting to the new schedule!

Monday, I will be back on my regular gym routine.  I don't start the new job for about a week and a half, so I have time to pump it up big style before my schedule gets tighter.  

It's all coming together!  Don't you just love it when that happens?


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 17, 2006)

*Supplements and an Update*

So I have been at it for approximately 2 months and have lost 20lbs!  Woo hoo!  I feel much more energetic, lighter on my feet and my clothes fit so much better!  

My next goal is to increase my leg workouts.  I want to incorporate lunges. I was holding off on them as a knee and ankle felt a bit dodgy when I first started working out, but they are fine now. Probably because they are not carrying around that extra 20 lbs!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Seriously, if you want to qualify your success, go to the weight room and pick up a dumbell as heavy as the weight you have lost!  Oh how awful it felt to realize that I used to carry that much extra fat around!  How unhealthy!  Yuck!

ON TO THE SUPPLEMENTS.......

I have been taking some supplements.  I am taking them because they are recommended with the Body for Life plan which I sort of follow.  I have read about what they supposedly do, but overall I am not super knowledgable in this area.  I can't tell how much they can be credited for my success, as I haven't been trying to get in shape without them.  

This is what I take:

CLA-Conjugated Linoleic Acid
Thermo Dynamx- A thermogenic fat burner
Betagen-Contains Creatine, HMB and L-Glutamine 

So, I guess my questions are to Wattage:

-What are your feelings on supplements?  
-Is what I'm taking even helpful?  (I can provide more detailed info.  I just have to pop over the the EAS website to get it.  They are all EAS products).
-What should I be taking?  
-What have you heard about the Cortisol supplements?  

Wattage, I know you are buried under a stack of text books right now, so if I don't hear from you for awhile, I understand!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope your exams are going well!  

Anyone else have thoughts on supplements?


----------



## kaliraksha (May 27, 2006)

I don't have anything to comment on supplements because I have no personal experience with them... my boyfriend took them and he said he noticed a big difference. However, I just wanted to comment and say that your journal has been a real inspiration and I love your attitude about this and I'm proud of you! Please keep posting =)


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 30, 2006)

*OMG!  This New Work Schedule is Killing Me!*

OK, so I started my new job last week.  The plan was to go to work and hit the gym on the way home.  Well, that happened about 3 times as opposed to my usual 6.  I was all set to go today (Monday) as well, to start the week off right, but had a thumping headache by 12:00.  My new job keeps a really busy pace and is uber stressful right now, as I am in the process of learning.  Don't you just hate the first 2 weeks or so in a new job when you don't know a thing?  I will vomit if I have to say, "I'm not sure, let me look into that and get back to you" one more time!  Urrgh!  My job went from 0-60 in 5 seconds.  

On the eating front, I have had a few slips as well.  Stress eating.  Funny thing is that now I just don't enjoy the food.  I just think about the fact that I am taking steps backward from my weight loss goal and a healthier lifestyle.  That helped me from giving into several other fat-laden temptations.  For the first time in my life, I am actually realizing the action of stress eating.  It is no longer a blind, automatic action.  So, I will give myself credit for that.  That is a big step.

So, what have I done to fix this?

I spent Memorial weekend getting caught up on life.  Cleaning house, laundry, etc.  so that I don't have that distraction this week.  I have packed my gym bag and it is in the trunk, ready to roll.  I went shopping for work-friendly, healthy food.  And lastly, but definitely not least, I AM NOT GOING TO BEAT MYSELF UP OVER MY "SLIPS".  That leads to guilt and is not productive!  So, let tomorrow be the day.   I am ready to feel recharged from a good workout!  Send me good vibes.

Oh, and thanks Kaliraksha, for the words of encouragement.  I need them right now!


----------



## Shimmer (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_So I have been at it for approximately 2 months and have lost 20lbs!  Woo hoo!  I feel much more energetic, lighter on my feet and my clothes fit so much better!  

My next goal is to increase my leg workouts.  I want to incorporate lunges. I was holding off on them as a knee and ankle felt a bit dodgy when I first started working out, but they are fine now. Probably because they are not carrying around that extra 20 lbs!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Seriously, if you want to qualify your success, go to the weight room and pick up a dumbell as heavy as the weight you have lost!  Oh how awful it felt to realize that I used to carry that much extra fat around!  How unhealthy!  Yuck!

ON TO THE SUPPLEMENTS.......

I have been taking some supplements.  I am taking them because they are recommended with the Body for Life plan which I sort of follow.  I have read about what they supposedly do, but overall I am not super knowledgable in this area.  I can't tell how much they can be credited for my success, as I haven't been trying to get in shape without them.  

This is what I take:

CLA-Conjugated Linoleic Acid
Thermo Dynamx- A thermogenic fat burner
Betagen-Contains Creatine, HMB and L-Glutamine 

So, I guess my questions are to Wattage:

-What are your feelings on supplements?  
-Is what I'm taking even helpful?  (I can provide more detailed info.  I just have to pop over the the EAS website to get it.  They are all EAS products).
-What should I be taking?  
-What have you heard about the Cortisol supplements?  

Wattage, I know you are buried under a stack of text books right now, so if I don't hear from you for awhile, I understand!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope your exams are going well!  

Anyone else have thoughts on supplements?_

 
I like using supplements, but not using them continually...basically cycling the fat burning ones. 
I use the ones from Max Muscle (husband got me into them) because they work without making me feel all OOOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE all the time.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I like using supplements, but not using them continually...basically cycling the fat burning ones. 
I use the ones from Max Muscle (husband got me into them) because they work without making me feel all OOOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE all the time._

 
LMAO!  That (OOOOKKKEEEE) is the exact same term my husband and I use for the feeling you get from thermogenic fat burners when you don't have enough food in your stomach.  You know, kind of amped up and nauseous at the same time.  Good to see that we aren't the only ones who manipulate the english language to our liking.  Too funny!  I needed a laugh right now.  Thanks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will check out the Max Muscle.  Where do you get them?  GNC?  

I agree about the cycling.  I have been cycling my thermogenics.  Additionally, I am currently on a rather conservative dosage for all that I am taking.  My plan is to start/maintain with lower doses and increase when I hit a plateau and need to ramp it up.


----------



## lovalotz (May 31, 2006)

wow good job!
It takes alot of paitence and determination to do this!
I'm actually trying to lose weight as well..about 10 pounds. 
Every now and then I get those crazy cravings..and it doesn't help that there's about four flavours of iceream in my freezer..thanks to my family lol.
KEEP ON AT IT!!


----------



## farra712 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi!  Your fitness journal is really inspiring!  You are doing great, and have such a good outlook.  I look forward to reading more of your entries for inspiration and encouragement for myself!  Keep up the awesome work!  I bet you look great already!


----------



## Wattage (Jun 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_
So, I guess my questions are to Wattage:

-What are your feelings on supplements?  
-Is what I'm taking even helpful?  (I can provide more detailed info.  I just have to pop over the the EAS website to get it.  They are all EAS products).
-What should I be taking?  
-What have you heard about the Cortisol supplements?  

Wattage, I know you are buried under a stack of text books right now, so if I don't hear from you for awhile, I understand!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope your exams are going well!  
_

 
Thanks for being so patient!! I was just finished on the 17th of May, then away to do the mandatory yearly visit to my parents, then back and right into work and now I have a few days off!! Awesome!!

So here's my shpeel!

*-What are your feelings on supplements?  *

Supplements is a pretty broad term, and I find that many people have different meanings of what is deemed supplementary. I, as someone in the fitness industry, consider anything taken outside of the diet to be a supplement. Vitamins are included, as many vitamins act as intermediary for many bodily processes. 

I support the use of vitamin supplements, as well as most popular supplements, such as creatine. These are generally safe and can be used by the general public without a great deal of concern. The only thing I really ever feel uneasy about it people using it and don't understand why they are taking it, or how to properly tailor their fitness routine to maximize their supplementation.
*
-Is what I'm taking even helpful?  (I can provide more detailed info.  I just have to pop over the the EAS website to get it.  They are all EAS products).*

The CLA (Tonalin) is most likely helpful. The studies are pretty new so it's hard to say for certain, but they do have very promising results. I say that while you are trying to lose weight, it is OK to keep taking it. When and if you stop, the studies seem to point towards more muscle gain then fat gain in people who ceased use. This is very exciting - but still new!!

With the Thermo Dynamx, I am really on the fence about it. I have never tried it myself. I have stayed away because it does have a high caffeine content and I don't do well with a lot of caffeine. Also, I just have concerns about things that play with internal metabolic systems. I am not saying it's bad, but just not for everyone. The important thing is that if you are taking this, remember you have to stop after 12 weeks - and make sure you pay attention to your body. It will tell you if you need to ease up.

Lastly, I think the Creatine, HMB and Glutamine are OK. They will help you in your weight lifting and any short-duration cardio. I personally feel that you can get by just fine with the creatine only, if the HMB ever gets too pricey!

*
-What should I be taking?  *

What you have mentioned above is a pretty powerful mix of what many body builders and fitness competitors take. I don't know what your goals are in terms of fitness, but if you are considering competing, then this is a good path. You may want to focus on incorporating more protein in your diet, and cutting out some of the creatine and like supplements. Also, with all the weight training and muscle mass you have accumulated, your metabolism probably has a sufficient enough boost. What you should be taking really is dependent on your goals. Let me know where you are at right now and want to head, that way I can tailor things a little more specifically 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*-What have you heard about the Cortisol supplements?  *

This is a long winded issue so I will try to keep it quick and dirty! Not a good idea, too new and messing with a vital response system in your body. Cortisol is a hormone our body releases when we are stressed. It has been linked to a higher body fat % and decreasing protein synthesis, though there is no conclusive evidence. I believe there may actually be some pending lawsuits against the makers of some cortisol supplements. 

In a nutshell, we need cortisol - and these supplements suppress it. The claims that it helps reduce body fat are way too broad and off the mark. This is way too new to know anything about its long term effects. 

My bottom line: If you are stressed (which causes increased cortisol), get some relaxation time - do it responsibly and in a healthy manner. 


PHEW!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope all this helps, ma'dear!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 16, 2006)

*I'm still here!*

Thanks, Wattage!  You are such a doll!

Hey!  It has been awhile!  I haven't fallen off the face of the earth.  
What has happened is that it has taken me a while to get used to working a normal full-time schedule again.  Good Lord it wiped me out the first week!  That and I did my knee in at the gym and was out of commission for a week.  Don't really know what I did.  Just moved the wrong way and yeeeouch!  I stuck with the resting, elevating, advil
and icing routine and all is well now.

My goal right now is to maintain.  It is more important to mentally and physically adjust to my new job and schedule.  Doing that will allow me to get back to my full pace again.  Each week I have gained a bit more energy.  Soon I will be able to return to my full-scale work out routine.  Now, I do what I can.  Something is better than nothing.  My eating is fine, so I am holding steady.  

Well, that is all for now.  Not too exciting.  More to come.  Stay tuned....


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, it is the knee again and I am starting to get pissed.  This is the one thing that is really starting to zap my motivation.  

I know that it is important that I resolve this injury so I am able to get back to working out at full capacity, but I am really getting frustrated with my body!!!!!  Doesn't it know that I am trying to help it by getting in better shape??  Come on, give me my knee back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I saw a doc and had an MRI, so now I wait and see.  

I can't help but think that the extra 30lbs that I yo-yo back and forth with are more than a little responsible for the weakness in my left knee.  Yet another reason why it is important to take care of your body.  When you stop taking care of your body, it stops taking care of you and you miss full mobility when it's gone. 

I have allowed myself a BBQ on the 4th of July (yes, ribeye steak and all).  I just have to make sure my knee pity party doesn't turn into an invitation for over-indulgence.  Lot's of temptations around.   

Happy Independence Day to all us Yanks!  Woo Hoo!

More later....


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 26, 2006)

*Still Hitting It!  (The Gym..that is)*

Man!  I haven't posted since July 4th!  Well, here I am.  I guess I just feel that I need to be compelled to write, rather than just writing for the sake of it.  Here is what's on my mind. 

I have been doing really well.  I had my knee MRI, was diagnosed and have been in physical therapy for a while.  I was lucky enough to find a good PT.  I am seeing the difference.  My knee has greatly improved.  Fortunately what happened is not a permanent thing.  I just need to keep putting the effort into PT to get back to normal.  That knee injury was an absolute wake-up call.  

The gym has been very rewarding.  After being held back due to an injury, I appreciate being back in there at almost full-capacity.  I really feel recharged.   I have a whole new appreciation for the mechanics of my body.  I am motivated to keep improving so that my body becomes the best that it can.  That and the fact that I want abs and an ass that you can bounce a quarter off of! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This has really changed the way that I look at my eating.  I no longer crave junk even on my "free" day that I reward myself.  I just ask myself what that junk can do for me.  Not much.  Why eat it?  Don't get me wrong, I still indulge occasionally.  I make Madelines on some Sunday mornings and those are divine! 

So all in all, things are going good.  I still sometimes struggle with motivation on days were work zaps me, but I just think of the bigger picture.  When you remove yourself from that moment of fatigue and put a greater value on your body, you find the motivation.  

Well, that is all for now.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks for the update - so glad to hear things are going well and the PT is working out


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 24, 2008)

Time to dust this thread off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since I have last posted, I experienced the onset and subsequent worsening of a hypoactive thyroid and finally an effective treatment. 

I began to notice that I was ALWAYS tired and the problem seemed to just keep getting worse.  I was exhausted all the time.  Which then leads to a lower activity level, weight gain, lack of mental clarity (from fatigue) and frustration that I couldn't perform at my usual levels.  Eventually it lead to a bit of depression, as I was gaining weight, exhausted and foggy.  I couldn't keep up with anything.  Work and everyday life were killing me.  

It got to the point where I would wake up at 6:30am for work, be home by 5:30 and in bed by 6:30 or 7:00.  On the weekends when schedules weren't an issue, I would sleep til 10, take a 2-3 hour nap around 1:00pm and be in bed by 8:30.  All I thought about was sleep.

I went to the doctor and was diagnosed with hypothyroidism, which is an underactive thyroid.  I was given medication and found some relief.  I unfortunatly waited way too long to come back for my follow up bloodwork.  At which point it was determined that I needed to double my dose.  What a surprise, I felt even better.

When I reflect on the onset of my hypothyroidism (and when you read this you probably think the same thing), I wonder what took me so damn long to get to the doctors?  Firstly, I think it is because the ailment progesses very slowly.  It creeps up on you in such a subtle way that you don't notice it in your day to day until it is really bad (at least in my experience).  

Additionally, I think I probably did what a lot of women do.  I beat myself up over it.  When I was tired, I blamed myself for being lazy.  When I was gaining weight, I blamed myself for not being motivated enough.  When I didn't get things done at home or work, I layed on another heaping helping of guilt.  

Don't even get me started on the vicious circle of wight gain and fatigue.  You know, the one that goes like this:  I weigh too much, because I am too tired to work out, but I am too tired to work out, because I have gained this weight.  Yadda yadda yadda.  

Fortunately, I have an incredible doctor.  She is an intelligent and compassionate woman that I greatly admire.  

I believe I am technically what you would call a subclinical hypothyroid patient.  I may not be remembering this correctly, but with a regular thyroid, you want your TSH levels between 2-5 (lower generally being better).  When I was tested, my levels came in at a 7.  I believe you are considered subclinical with TSH levels between 5-9.  I know we have health professionals on the boards (feel free to correct me, as I can't find my notes/test results from my last visit).  I will tell you what, it didn't feel "sub" anything.  I am usually a trooper, but this kicked my ass.  

A topic overview and symptoms of hypothyroidism can be found here on Webmd.com.

I didn't experience all of the symptoms, but I did experience the following:

Brittle hair. 
Dry skin. 
Feeling tired, sluggish, or weak. 
Memory problems, depression, or difficulty concentrating. 
Constipation. (Prepare for TMI in 3,2,1..I unfortunately had the opposite of constipation). 
Heavy or irregular menstrual periods that may last longer than 5 to 7 days. 
Weight gain 

Webmd.com also says: 

 Quote:

  In general, how bad your symptoms are depends on your age, how long you have had hypothyroidism, and the seriousness of the condition. The symptoms may be so mild and happen so slowly that they go unnoticed for years. The older you are, the more likely you are to notice symptoms.

Mild (subclinical) hypothyroidism often causes no symptoms or vague symptoms that may be attributed to aging, such as memory problems, dry skin, and fatigue.

Symptoms of hypothyroidism during and after pregnancy include fatigue, weight loss, dizziness, depression, and memory and concentration problems. Some women develop a goiter.

Because of the variety of symptoms, hypothyroidism can be mistaken for depression, especially during and after pregnancy. In older people, it may be confused with Alzheimer's disease, dementia, and other conditions that cause memory problems.  
 
So long story short (too late) I am feeling so much better.  The difference is night and day.  I have energy, clarity, healthy hair ( I know, it's vain, but nice nonetheless), regular periods, a calm digestive system (to put it in nice flowerly language).  The only souvenir I have left is the weight gain.  I'm not thrilled about it, but when I contrast it against they way I used to feel while living with undiagnosed hypothyroidism, it doesn't seem so bad.  I know that I am able to lose the weight now.

I have gotten back to working out and have really been eating healthier.  The weight is slowly coming off.  I know I will eventually get to my goal.  I am just happy that I now have the energy to get there. 

More to come....


----------

